# Returning to Canada with a foreign spouse, and 2 children



## Where_in_the_world? (Nov 25, 2011)

I lived in Canada almost 30 years ago for a brief period. My Mum was Canadian and issued me with my certificate of citizenship when I was a child (I was born in the UK, not Canada).

Now I am married to a foreign man, and have 2 children, 1 and 4 years old (the 4 year old's citizenship is in process. The 1 year old is not eligible for citizenship through my mum as she was born after 17th April 2009).

I understand that I will need to sponsor my husband and 1 year old in the event of us moving to Canada. What is the best way to ensure he can start working as soon as we arrive in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Where_in_the_world? said:


> I lived in Canada almost 30 years ago for a brief period. My Mum was Canadian and issued me with my certificate of citizenship when I was a child (I was born in the UK, not Canada).
> 
> Now I am married to a foreign man, and have 2 children, 1 and 4 years old (the 4 year old's citizenship is in process. The 1 year old is not eligible for citizenship through my mum as she was born after 17th April 2009).
> 
> I understand that I will need to sponsor my husband and 1 year old in the event of us moving to Canada. What is the best way to ensure he can start working as soon as we arrive in Canada?


The following will/should provide you with the information required,

Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------



## Where_in_the_world? (Nov 25, 2011)

I have not been able to understand if my husband can apply for a job and then get a visa, or if we have to complete the sponsorship application before he can apply for a job.

He would like to find a job prior to arriving.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

Your best bet is for him to find a job with an employer who can sponsor him for a work permit. Then when you're here, you can begin the application for permanent residency. That's what we did. What is your husband's profession?


----------



## Where_in_the_world? (Nov 25, 2011)

Stargazer said:


> Your best bet is for him to find a job with an employer who can sponsor him for a work permit. Then when you're here, you can begin the application for permanent residency. That's what we did. What is your husband's profession?


He is in IT - presales/solutions architect/his title changes.

I am an OT, and I know I would have to sit exams to practice in Canada. I have been at home with our young children for almost 4 years now. I had not wanted to go back to OT, although that is not final.

If that is our way in, that is what I will have to do.

So basically we need connections to get someone to sponsor him? (he is working with an international company with offices in Canada)

How do I proove I can financially support my husband as his sponsor if I have not been working, and do not have a job? (our house is our only financial asset)


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think you would have to prove you could sponsor him if he were to get a job and a work permit. The international company with offices in Canada sounds promising! Has he talked to them about a possible transfer? 

Have you looked at the CIC website to see the various ways people get here? 

My husband and I are both Americans so it's possible that the NAFTA agreement simplified things for us.


----------



## Where_in_the_world? (Nov 25, 2011)

I have looked briefly at the CIC website, but I am not finding it helpful at the moment.

My husband has not asked about a transfer yet. 

I am trying to get a feel for how best to proceed.

Apply to sponsor my husband and youngest child? Or look for a job for my husband, and go that route?

How likely are companies to sponsor a foreign national who applies from abroad?

I am also sleep deprived, stressed out, and likely missing very obvious information on the site.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

How soon do you want to move here? The advantage of him getting a job and a work permit, is that you can likely get here a lot faster. Also, since he's already employed, you wouldn't have the stress of gaining permanent residency from abroad and then having to move and find work upon arrival.

We applied for permanent residency through a provincial nominee program. The whole process took 18 months.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

Also, there is a new immigration category called "Canadian Experience." My understanding is that it's the fastest route to permanent residency. It's meant for people who have studied or worked in Canada. If your husband gets a job on a work permit, I bet he could then apply through that category. Another thing to consider is that the fees to become a permanent resident are not low. An employer may just cover them. That's what my husband's employer did for us.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

Canadian Experience Class

Info on the Canadian Experience class


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As you (OP) are a Canadian citizen you can easily move/return to Canada and easily sponsor your spouse and child. It will not be easy for your husband to find a Canadian job from overseas, unless it's an inter-company transfer. IT jobs are not in need here as at present. Canada can fund them from within. That may change, who can tell?


----------

